# Fling and a prayer fall warm up shoot!!!!!!!



## BigJim Bow (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok- We are looking at some new ideas for the weekend of August 29th. Feedback would be very helpful. 

As of now we are looking to allow people to arive and start shooting on Friday and continue shooting through sunday.
camping available also.
It will be one price for the whole weekend and it won't be necessary to be there for more than one day if you don't want to. It will be open to both traditional and compounds and we will have several fun shoots in  addition to a couple of fun (event) ranges. 
Iron man- canoe shoot- arial targets- and if we have enough interest, we will have a 7 target random pop up range. The pop up range will be run independently by the owner, but he  has agreed to set up for the weekend. 

Big fun. let me know who would be interested in this shoot. 
fee will be around $20 - $25 for the weekend. unlimited shooting on the fun ranges.
You can call me with some ideas too if you would like. 229-344-6617

thanks, BigJim


----------



## BDAdams (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't wait.  This looks to be the last 3D shoot I'll get to do for maybe the next year and it looks like a good one.  Can't wait to see y'all there.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Ok- We are looking at some new ideas for the weekend of April 29th. Feedback would be very helpful.
> 
> As of now we are looking to allow people to arive and start shooting on Friday and continue shooting through sunday.
> camping available also.
> ...



April 29? I usually can't make a plan that far in advance for such activities...


----------



## dpoole (Jul 13, 2009)

please set up seperate stakes for trad shooters and compound shooters


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm planning to make the trip, and looking foward to it.
I'm sure it will be a good shoot!


----------



## devolve (Jul 13, 2009)

where is it?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry for putting in the wrong month. I have corrected it. It will be located in Albany, GA.. I have decided to make it a two day just so we could increase the participation. I have been attending two day events all year and have been enjoying all of the different activities that have been part of these weekends. 
I had an opportunity to shoot a pop up range for the first time this past weekend in WV. I had so much fun, I couldn't hardly quit shooting it. After speaking with the owner of the range, I determined that with a little interest, this would be an affordable thing for our shoot here. This is the same type of shoot that you see on TV. BIG FUN. 
Don't worry, the ranges will be set properly for different classes.
thanks, BigJim


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like it is going to be a hoot of a shoot, maybe I can make it. That pop up range sounds like a blast, kind of like shooting at roosters I suppose.


----------



## fountain (Jul 13, 2009)

that sounds good to me--we will definately be there to shoot and shop--with deer season only bout 2 weekends after we are sure to need something!  look forward to coming over.

remember--close, close, close--like hunting situations, but with a little kick


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds great! We are planning on being there. Are you looking at a per person fee or possibly a fee for the whole family?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 13, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Sounds like it is going to be a hoot of a shoot, maybe I can make it. That pop up range sounds like a blast, kind of like shooting at roosters I suppose.




  
A roosters head is always moving, and it's the dead ones that will charge you in the thicket! (Or run away and cross the creek). 
We could rig some cardboard cut outs and rope
for practice; ready, pull!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2009)

Two day shoot, huh? I'd better check and see if I can get a room somewhere close by...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 14, 2009)

Just because it is a two + day shoot, doesn't mean that you need to be there both days. You will be welcome to shoot the entire weekend.  The fees for individuals $15 dollars per day or $25 for the entire weekend. Couples will be $30 per day or $40 for the weekend. Children 17 and under are $10 for the weekend.

If anybody finds issues with those fees, let me know before I put the flyer together.
thanks, Bigjim


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

The fees aren't an issue, but this ever increasing fad of shoot, reshoot and shoot again, until you get the score you are comfortable with does stick in my craw a little bit. That is what practice before a tournament is about.

Dutchman, you can have my reservations, I think we're gonna sit this one out.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> The fees aren't an issue, but this ever increasing fad of shoot, reshoot and shoot again, until you get the score you are comfortable with does stick in my craw a little bit. That is what practice before a tournament is about.
> 
> Dutchman, you can have my reservations, I think we're gonna sit this one out.



The whole objective of the shoot (besides the commeraderie and fellowship) is to improve your skills. Shooting a course 2 or 3 times has definately improved my skills and also given Al33 hundreds of opportunities to watch my style and say "let's try something different this time".  For me the contest basically pits you against yourself.

Sure would like to shoot against you though, and if I lose we'll just shoot again and shoot again and again til I win.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 14, 2009)

dont go to win. go to have fun and fellowship with fellow trad shooters, and the shooting practice is greatly needed also.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a better idea (maybe) what if we have two ranges. one range for score and one range for fun. the score range may only be shot one time. 
What do you think about that? Just an idea. The dates are set, but the specifics will be pondered until Friday when I will put everything on paper.

thanks, BigJim


----------



## T Harris (Jul 14, 2009)

Jim, as you know, the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic is a multi-round format.  This shoot has grown every year since it's beginning five years ago.    I strongly feel that friends and family like to shoot and shoot and shoot some more.    If someone can really remember the yardage of each target on 30 targets and can consistently improve their shots , great for them.

I usually get tired and shoot my best round first.    I have, however, started the Championship Shoot-Off for those that just really feel they want to compete with the top competitors.

If someone doesn't want to go to an event like mine or yours because they don't like our formats, I'm ok with that.  They're missing what traditional archery is all about in my opinion.

I also feel that for you to go through your generous effort to provide a venue for those that love to shoot til their fingers hurt, they need to support you.

If someone or a club takes the time to place a course and then people come to shoot one round, especially if they only have one bow for their class, their fun is over.    I personally think most folks would rather shoot many times.

Good luck Jim, I know everyone likes your events.

Terry Harris


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> The whole objective of the shoot (besides the commeraderie and fellowship) is to improve your skills. Shooting a course 2 or 3 times has definately improved my skills and also given Al33 hundreds of opportunities to watch my style and say "let's try something different this time".  For me the contest basically pits you against yourself.





dpoole said:


> dont go to win. go to have fun and fellowship with fellow trad shooters, and the shooting practice is greatly needed also.




Agree strongly with these statements. I keep score for me. I've only been doing the 3-D thing for about 6 months, so I have a long way to go to be in the same league with the vast majority of shooters on here, but I enjoy shooting 3-D very much. When I get anal about who shoots what from where and how many times, I'll quit shooting 3D. Besides, there's plenty of more important stuff be get anal about...

Jim, set up the course(s) any way you want and I'll shoot 'em. I may lose a bunch of arrows, but I'll still have fun.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 14, 2009)

That is on my off weekend from work so I will plan to be there with my boys in tow. We will most likely camp if it ain't too hot . 
Ken


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 14, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> That is on my off weekend from work so I will plan to be there with my boys in tow. We will most likely camp if it ain't too hot .
> Ken



You're finally gonna get to come out and play..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> The fees aren't an issue, but this ever increasing fad of shoot, reshoot and shoot again, until you get the score you are comfortable with does stick in my craw a little bit. That is what practice before a tournament is about.
> 
> Dutchman, you can have my reservations, I think we're gonna sit this one out.





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> The whole objective of the shoot (besides the commeraderie and fellowship) is to improve your skills. Shooting a course 2 or 3 times has definately improved my skills and also given Al33 hundreds of opportunities to watch my style and say "let's try something different this time".  For me the contest basically pits you against yourself.
> 
> Sure would like to shoot against you though, and if I lose we'll just shoot again and shoot again and again til I win.





dutchman said:


> Agree strongly with these statements. I keep score for me. I've only been doing the 3-D thing for about 6 months, so I have a long way to go to be in the same league with the vast majority of shooters on here, but I enjoy shooting 3-D very much. When I get anal about who shoots what from where and how many times, I'll quit shooting 3D. Besides, there's plenty of more important stuff be get anal about...
> 
> Jim, set up the course(s) any way you want and I'll shoot 'em. I may lose a bunch of arrows, but I'll still have fun.




Well...... IMHO, I have to say that I can see both sides of this little dip in the road. Something to think about though is if 3D is supposed to sharpen your hunting skills, what's the point of allowing someone to shoot the same target multiple times? Of course they're gonna write down their best score.  I know I've been to a shoot where I was a little upset to find out that someone was taking their time at each target, shooting it three to four times until they finally got a good shot and writing down that score. Dishonesty happens and unfortunately, it happens quite often.

You shoot, you miss a deer. Do the cheaters think that if they ask nicely and say "pretty-please" that deer is gonna hold still so they can keep shooting until a kill shot is finally landed. 

If it's all for fun, then there's no need for trophies or plaques is there?  

You shoot it once, the first time for score (and please shoot at each target only once and record THAT score), then you're free to shoot it again as many times as you want.   That's the way it's been done at every shoot I've  ever been to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

Lots of misunderstanding here. There is a simple way to do this. First round is for score, the the subsequent rounds are for fun. Or if you want, divide the classes up into Beginner, Novice and Advanced shooters, and release them to shoot the course accordingly. When you have a large number of shooters on a course making a social event out of it then 30 or 40 targets become a several hour event and it takes away from some of the enjoyment. Especially when you are trying to teach a youngster the joys of the sport as well as the importance of honesty in competition. When you shoot a round of golf by the rules there are no second rounds, what you shoot is what you score.

For me, my kid, and my wife to come to this shoot, stay two nights at a motel in Albany that isn't in the ghetto district, pay for food for two and a half days, gas there and back (7 hours round trip) board two dogs in a kennel, it can become quite an expense if there is no purpose other than shooting for the heck of it and commraderie. Heck, for that money I could fund about 4 new full sized 3D targets and set them on my land for fun shooting.

I love spending the time with all of my friends, but if there is no purpose in doing your best the first time around then I don't see the point. Perhaps the objectivity of the event eludes me at this time, but I've never been to any type of competition event, other than archery shoots of late, that think this is an acceptable modus operandi.

Or maybe I am just spoiled by the rules of our clubs shoot!?? But then, as opposed to trad scoring, we are shooting the same course as some of the highly competitive wheel shooters, so we score the 12 and 14's also, if we are lucky enough to hit them with a trad bow..

What I gather from this is that there are enough interested in trad shooting now, and growing more and more every day, where a gold standard for trad shoots could be agreed on.  I agree it is all about fun, but as TBug said, if you're gonna have plaques and trophies, those oughta be for the 1st round of shooting, not for those that wanna shoot all day and get use to the yardage and setup of the course.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## T Harris (Jul 14, 2009)

Hugh, you sound as though I was attacking you.  I assure you that I wasn't.   My 1st HH Shoot was called a "Championship".   Because of the feedback on "1st rounds counting for score", I understood where they were coming from.  Hence the term "Classic".   

This was why I also started, with help from a friend, the Men's & Women's Championship Shoot-Off on Saturday for those that want to really compete with their competition.

I do take their "1st round only" and then take the top 32 competitors and go from there.

My intention was to voice my opinion, just like you did.   Everyone has their own, I just felt like that those that don't want to attend certain types of events because it's not their cup of tea, that's fine.

I think trad. archery is supposed to be fun and most people like to compete with their friends, spouses, children and themselves.

I'm sorry if you were offended by my opinion, that wasn't my intent.   Hopefully you'll change the "had planned" to "plan' on attending the Howard Hill SE Classic next year.

Terry Harris


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> You shoot it once, the first time for score (and please shoot at each target only once and record THAT score), then you're free to shoot it again as many times as you want.   That's the way it's been done at every shoot I've  ever been to.



Go in yonder and ask your husband how I shoot. He'll probably say poorly if he tells it like it is.  But, if I miss and there's nobody pushing our group, I may opt to shoot that target again immediately, to correct, to try to correct, the flaw that caused my miss. But, only my first arrow at any given target counts. Period. I think Fish Bait will attest to that fact.



scooter1 said:


> Lots of misunderstanding here. There is a simple way to do this. First round is for score, the the subsequent rounds are for fun. Or if you want, divide the classes up into Beginner, Novice and Advanced shooters, and release them to shoot the course accordingly. When you have a large number of shooters on a course making a social event out of it then 30 or 40 targets become a several hour event and it takes away from some of the enjoyment. Especially when you are trying to teach a youngster the joys of the sport as well as the importance of honesty in competition. When you shoot a round of golf by the rules there are no second rounds, what you shoot is what you score.
> 
> For me, my kid, and my wife to come to this shoot, stay two nights at a motel in Albany that isn't in the ghetto district, pay for food for two and a half days, gas there and back (7 hours round trip) board two dogs in a kennel, it can become quite an expense if there is no purpose other than shooting for the heck of it and commraderie. Heck, for that money I could fund about 4 new full sized 3D targets and set them on my land for fun shooting.
> 
> ...



Scoots, I know you and you know me back. I figure you really didn't want to come off as a whiner in the post that started this little diversion, but reading over it again, it had that special "tone" to it. Heck I've seen you go off on people for way less.  I've done likewise...

I don't pretend to know what people I've never shot with will do on any given target that they shoot multiple arrows at. I will give them all the benefit of the doubt and figure they're doing as I have done many times in the past and will continue to do in the future and that's counting their first arrow and anything after that at the same target is just for practice. Maybe I'm being a bit too naive for my own good, but I have a silly tendancy to trust that most trad shooters will do the right thing, as least until proven otherwise. I give such benefit to people who by their own choice have decided to use archery equipment that lacks a lot of the modern technology because I think maybe they've earnd it. Not knocking the compound shooters, as many of them deserve some respect for the skill level that they have attained. Now, with that said, they all may be cheating me blind every time, but I really don't think so. The people I've shot with, even strangers to me at the time, have never given me reason to think that they were anything other than honest and upright, at least as far as the shooting is concerned. And that even includes you.

And I sincerely hope that the folks that see me shoot more than once at the same target will give me the benefit of any doubt they might have as well.

If the money's too much for this shoot, buy them four 3-D targets and set 'em out and I'll come up and shoot 'em with you. Better yet, come on up to Gainesville and shoot with us on August 2. You won' regret it. We'll treat you so many ways, you're bound to like one of 'em. And, for the record, we have lots of shooters that never turn in their score cards. I know. I shoot with a bunch of 'em every month.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

If it comes off as whining then so be it. However, I have PM'd those that matter in an effort to better explain my concerns, especially as the sport grows in popularity.

I enjoy it, or I wouldn't do it, but even the simplest of things in life must experience growing pains, and trad shooting is fast approaching that point. We can lead, or follow, it is our choice. In leading we get to set the standard, in following we run the risk of not liking the outcome and seeing a hobbie / sport we enjoy get ruined.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If it comes off as whining then so be it. However, I have PM'd those that matter in an effort to better explain my concerns, especially as the sport grows in popularity.
> 
> I enjoy it, or I wouldn't do it, but even the simplest of things in life must experience growing pains, and trad shooting is fast approaching that point. We can lead, or follow, it is our choice. In leading we get to set the standard, in following we run the risk of not liking the outcome and seeing a hobbie / sport we enjoy get ruined.




I see. Or maybe I don't. Either way, I really don't think that traditional archery is in danger of being ruined, your stated concerns notwithstanding...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I see. Or maybe I don't. Either way, I really don't think that traditional archery is in danger of being ruined, your stated concerns notwithstanding...


 
I would hate to see it become this complicated, but the fact that this set of rules exist suggest a contrary.

http://deermanstheworld.homestead.com/rulebook.html


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I would hate to see it become this complicated, but the fact that this set of rules exist suggest a contrary.
> 
> http://deermanstheworld.homestead.com/rulebook.html



You're still invited to come up and shoot with us at NGT in Gainesville. We're a good bit less complicated.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 14, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Go in yonder and ask your husband how I shoot. He'll probably say poorly if he tells it like it is.  But, if I miss and there's nobody pushing our group, I may opt to shoot that target again immediately, to correct, to try to correct, the flaw that caused my miss. But, only my first arrow at any given target counts. Period. I think Fish Bait will attest to that fact.




That's cause youz good people.  

Some folks don't do it that way though. 





Either way, going back and reading, I don't see where Jim said folks could shoot it as many times as they wanted for score.  My biggest complaint, and this is with quite a few places I've been, is folks not being honest, but then again, they have to live with their own conscious, not me.  I'll continue to shoot and have fun and keep the score from the first arrow I fling at each target.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm new here.  I think I'll step out into the hall and make sure I'm in the right place.  I came here to have fun and learn about traditional archery.


----------



## whiz (Jul 14, 2009)

we are ready for lots of fun !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 14, 2009)

Whatever! 

It sure is fun. 

I am waiting on a legend to chime in...RC.
I think I seem to remember reading something he wrote about all of these 3D shoots being fun, and good experience for hunting, until everyone started keeping scores. 
Or maybe, I just dreamed that. 

All facets of Traditional Archery have been, and continue to be, a wonderful journey for me. I hope it is at least half
as fine a journey for all you good folks.

I hope to see 'yall the first weekend of August;
TBG Banquet and the NGT shoot. Then,
at BigJim's!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 14, 2009)

I see no problems, just solutions. My intentions are to listen some and then decide on what is best for the shoot. I do apreciate the input. 
"At least we know what days it will be."
We are working on showers and the campgrounds. I have ordered a couple "small" targets for the iron man range and intend on booking the man with the pop up target range. This may not be a big event, but hopefully we can all enjoy ourselves. 
My intentions are to arange things as to draw the most possible participants. Unfortunately everything relates back to money. Not so much so as to make great proffits, but to be able to offer as many things to enjoy as possible.
If you know someone who may be interested in setting up as a vendor, they are welcome. Bowyers, trad, compound, calls, taxidermy, anybody welcome. 
There will be 7 different ranges  utilizing aproximately 75 targets.
two standard ranges
iron man
canoe shoot
pop up range
coon shoot
arial range
Hopefully we can see ya'll there. 
thanks, BigJim


----------



## dutchman (Jul 15, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> I see no problems, just solutions. My intentions are to listen some and then decide on what is best for the shoot. I do apreciate the input.
> "At least we know what days it will be."
> We are working on showers and the campgrounds. I have ordered a couple "small" targets for the iron man range and intend on booking the man with the pop up target range. This may not be a big event, but hopefully we can all enjoy ourselves.
> My intentions are to arange things as to draw the most possible participants. Unfortunately everything relates back to money. Not so much so as to make great proffits, but to be able to offer as many things to enjoy as possible.
> ...




I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If it comes off as whining then so be it. However, I have PM'd those that matter in an effort to better explain my concerns, especially as the sport grows in popularity.
> 
> .




I never got the PM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I never got the PM.


 
Must have been a typo, I'll try and do better next time...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Must have been a typo, I'll try and do better next time...



Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Don't hurt yourself.


 
Don't worry.


----------



## fountain (Jul 15, 2009)

sounds like you have a fun-filled weekend planned.  sounds great. just keep us informed as it all comes together.  we may have to get over that way and stay a night or so--i love them coon shoots!  i sure would hate to miss one.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2009)

I can appreciate the argument (or suggestion) that a shooter's first round counts for a competitive score versus shooting say three rounds and turning in their highest score. I think the significance of this is compounded when there are trophies or prizes awarded to the highest scorers. Prizes and trophies naturally attract more participants resulting in a bigger event. I can appreciate the fact that there are some who like to compete with others and those that just want to come for the fun of shooting or perhaps see if they can better their own scores.

I think it is great that we all have a choice and I sure am enjoying this resurgence of traditional archery.


----------



## fountain (Jul 15, 2009)

look at it like this...........
you shoot for score and you are strict on yourself with placement, form and mentality.  you are mainly in competition with yourself and constantly thinking.  if you make a bad shot you try to figure out why you did it and how to correct it.  picking a spot and concentrating becomes very key.  
if you are shooting for fun, the mental elements seem to drift away a little and bad habits can be formed quickly.

i strive to be the best shot that i can be with the traditional equipment i have--not for score, but in respect to the animal that i ultimatlel try to harvest.  if i go out and play everytime i shoot, i not be ready when the moment comes and the bad habits i have aquired will kick in resulting in a lost animal, wounded and suffering.  this is not what i want--i want to be the best that i possibly can be and to do that i have to be serious about it and shooting for score does that for me.  shooting against people that are better than me also makes me think more and concentrate more.  you also can learn from others that may shoot better than you--i know i have.  knowledge comes from trial and error--they have already done the trail and error thing, so you can capitalize on that and learn from them.


lets all go into this shoot positive--if you want to shoot for score, great.  if you want to shoot to learn, practice or any other reason--great.  we are a dying breed/sport and arguing over a "practice for the real world" shoot is not going to solve anything.  lets go together on this and do what each wants to-----it looks as if big jim is going to have  spot for everybody.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok - I have locked in the pop up range. The owner of the range plans on being set up some time friday afternoon on the 28th. This range will be open through sunday. 
Ordered a submersible Ghar target too. Boy I can't wait to shoot the canoe shoot myself. And the pop up range is purely addictive.
Bring plenty of arrows. The pop up range takes 7 and the canoe shoot will take 6.
Please help to pass the word. I can use all the help I can get in that regard. 
thanks, bigJim


----------



## dutchman (Jul 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Don't worry.



You either...



BigJim Bow said:


> Ok - I have locked in the pop up range. The owner of the range plans on being set up some time friday afternoon on the 28th. This range will be open through sunday.
> Ordered a submersible Ghar target too. Boy I can't wait to shoot the canoe shoot myself. And the pop up range is purely addictive.
> Bring plenty of arrows. The pop up range takes 7 and the canoe shoot will take 6.
> Please help to pass the word. I can use all the help I can get in that regard.
> thanks, bigJim



I hate it when people say that...



This shoot is gonna be a blast!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 16, 2009)

I am very impressed with your efforts for this shoot Jim! No doubt it is going to be a great shoot with a lot of participation. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Bring plenty of arrows. The pop up range takes 7 and the canoe shoot will take 6.
> Please help to pass the word. I can use all the help I can get in that regard.
> thanks, bigJim



 Hey, how about giving me back some of the arrows I left in your woods last time?
I guess if I run out I know where to get some more.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 16, 2009)

Come on now guys, if you don't shoot them into the dirt or break them, you can use them over and over.  Oh- I see the problem with that. Sorry 

BigJim


----------



## snakekiller (Jul 16, 2009)

*shoot*

Jim I think your ideas sounds great this is going to be one of the best shoots of the year ; I personaly know how much work goes into this and I appreaciate your effort. If I was alittle closer I could come and halp set up. I also know that you are putting out considerable money to put this on , so all Ican say is lets all try to get there and support this event these shoots are fun and a learning tool for us all and I need all the help I can get. Hopefully I'll see you on the 28th for sure on the 29th.


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay for the coon shoot!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 17, 2009)

Andrea - whats your old man say when  you beat him shooting bows?

Bigjim


----------



## fountain (Jul 17, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Andrea - whats your old man say when  you beat him shooting bows?
> 
> Bigjim



he better not say anything--she will shoot him!


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 19, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Andrea - whats your old man say when  you beat him shooting bows?
> 
> Bigjim



He doesn't say anything....he's a good sport.  I guess it makes him look even better because he is my teacher....he taught me how to shoot, plus I get really lucky sometimes!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 19, 2009)

i plan on being there..... with a lot of arrows. D.


----------



## whiz (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry for no new info lately, we have been gone to Minnesota and then to pennsylvania for etar.
really tired now but will post something soon.

thanks, Bigjim


----------



## tommyboy (Jul 28, 2009)

I plan to be there and maybe I can get the wife to come . Maybe I can get a few pointer from Andrea to.Seeing as how she is showing her old man a things or two. Hahaha


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 29, 2009)

tommyboy said:


> I plan to be there and maybe I can get the wife to come . Maybe I can get a few pointer from Andrea to.Seeing as how she is showing her old man a things or two. Hahaha



Yay!  Y'all come on out!!


----------

